# Sticky  UPDATED: My 67 Resto Project



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

SCROLL DOWN FOR 06/21 UPDATE
Hi All. I'm just finishing up a 6+ year resto on a 79 Trans Am SE (see my garage) and hope to be starting my 67 GTO resto in earnest very soon. The TA was my 1st ever restoration attempt and, with the help of many people, I learned a ton and enjoyed it as much.

So here's the subject - a 67 that needs a lot of TLC. VIN and data tag reveal it's from the old Framingham, MA plant and was (Fathom) blue on blue. Not sure of the original drivetrain yet but it came to me with a 389/manual 3 spd from a 64 Bonneville. I'm considering rebuilding the motor and replacing the tranny with a 4 spd (I have the Hurst shifter for it). Since it's not numbers matching I'm not going to stress out over originality. Only about how it looks. (I am pretty picky about appearance - some say I'm OCD.)

The gentleman I bought it from had collected a boat-load of parts for 5 yrs (including the entire front firewall section from another car) but was relocating and selling off his cars, tools, etc. All those parts came with the car and he even threw in a bunch of tools and other extras for free. (Thanks Joe! You're a gem!)

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_129e by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_12af by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_128f by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_1298 by Curt W, on Flickr


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

So far I've disassembled the front end, pulled the motor, steering column, and dash, welded in some roof supports, and cut out the floor. My plan is to replace one bad floor brace and clean up the others, cut the rotted center section off (about midway up the A pillars), slide the new floor in, then weld the replacement center section on. After it's in place I'll fit and attach the floor pan. Then, on to the trunk. This may be my last post on the project until I can actually get to it.

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_12bf by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_12bb by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_126e by Curt W, on Flickr


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Here are more pictures of the work ahead.

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_1295 by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_1293 by Curt W, on Flickr

UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_129d by Curt W, on Flickr


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

UPDATE:
Hi All. I began this thread 2 years ago and many of you extended encouraging remarks, for which I was/am grateful. Because I was finishing up work on my TA, I didn’t get started on the GTO until that October (which made the TA a 7 year project). Previous pics show a significant amount of rust but, as you can imagine (or have experienced), the more I got into it, the more I found. Most recently, I replaced the LH A-pillar to C-pillar roof support. I initially thought I could do so without removing the roof. Wrong. Once the roof was off, I determined the front lip for the windshield reveal was too far gone to repair so I’ll be getting a new roof skin soon. This means that original-to-the-car sheet metal, when done, will consist of the deck lid, doors, and RH fender. OE sheet metal not original to the car includes the hood, inner fender wells, and quarter window inner panels. I got those panels and the LH roof support from Sundell Auto Specialties in Shelby NC and a rear roof support, LH inner sail panel support, and rear bumper brackets from Frank’s. My hope is to find a reasonably priced OE LH fender rather than using an aftermarket. Fortunately, I only live about 2 hours from Ames, which has saved me a bundle on shipping for the new stuff.

I sold the salvage yard 389/3 speed manual that came with the car and recently made a deal on a Pontiac 400/Th400 combo original to another ’67. Except for the console, my car came with no interior. I recently bought a pair of bucket seats and am keeping an eye out for a rear seat. I’m also talking with the owner of the 400/400 about buying the AT console and shifter. I'm keeping it AT so my wife can drive it, if need be, when we take trips. Retirement's only a few years away and we look forward to traveling in it.

Here are some pics of my progress:









Getting started. Lots of rust. I only had to replace one floor support. The others were cleaned up and painted.









Recent pic with original roof still on. New sheet metal everywhere, including the trunk.









Quarter panel fitment. The door fits perfectly, too.









Roof support rot.









Readying to weld in new support (prepped and laying on floor).









Rotted roof lip.









My last trip to Ames. If I did this more often I'd get a bigger truck!

There's plenty more to do including an engine rebuild. I'll try not to let 2 more years go by before another update.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

There's plenty more to do including an engine rebuild. I'll try not to let 2 more years go by before another update.
[/QUOTE]

Amazing work!!! Just saying HI from a neighbor in Western MA. (Restoring a '66 myself). Heading up to Ames tomorrow for trunk floors and braces so all of your metal work is truly inspiring. Keep up the good work and hope to connect. Always great to see another Northeastern GTO saved from rusting away.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't say that I have ever gotten that deep into a car to "save it"...close, but not THAT deep. My 67 [email protected] only had 80% of the unibody and the trunk deck left that was original, but the pillars, roof and floor just needed small patches here and there. Keep up the great work, I'm glad your bringing it back!


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement. Joe, hope you had a good Ames run. It's always nice to meet another "Westerner". I grew up in Chicopee.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

CDub67 said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement. Joe, hope you had a good Ames run. It's always nice to meet another "Westerner". I grew up in Chicopee.


Very cool! I live about 20 miles North of Chicopee. Yeah, I got all new trunk floors and braces from Ames yesterday. Now it's time to get them put in! Keep in touch.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice. Hope to see pics.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Love to see total basket cases being saved! Nice work!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Every time I get a vinyl top car I imagine underneath looks like your floor boards . No offense intended. Mine was a project in progress and several panels replaced. I already know I will have to pull the rear filler panel back off to do repair that were missed. I know the more you dig the more you find.
Looks like she coming along.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks guys. Yep. Where there's rust, there's even more rust! But the project is worth it to me. I really enjoy bringing it back and I'm learning a lot.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

glad to see another one saved! i've done it many times but this time i got one done, i'm too tired to do it again lol !
if still needing a back seat i have a back for a rear seat available, and 1 front seat, if wanted lemm know 
have fun


----------



## Minerdoug (Nov 20, 2021)

Glad to see the dead brought back to life. Just starting the actual renovations on mine, have been purchasing restoration parts for years. Going to do a lot of work myself since I am retired, but still have the off frame route in mind. Still runs but starting with mechanical systems to keep it on the streets for a while. Just started on a full brake system replacement and engine cooling planned next with water pump, radiator and new hoses. Having a bit of an overheat problem that is keeping me away from some of the longer cruises. Hoping to do some cruising at Hot August Nights in 2022.


----------

